# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  25/05/2013 |FuriousGold|PACK6| MTKReader v1.0.0.452 Released ! OT-40XX, 50XX, 60XX

## mohamed73

Hi, 
FAST CODE READ BY USB CABLE FOR THE BELLOW MODELS ADDED: 
OT-4005, OT-4007, OT-4010, OT-4010D, OT-4010E
OT-4012, OT-4030, OT-4030D,OT-4030E, OT-4301
OT-5020, OT-5020D, OT-5020E, OT-5021, OT-5035
OT-5185, OT-6010, OT-6030 (Orange San Remo), OT-6033 
... maybe others supported also ;-) 
Drivers to use:
Alcatel_OT-996_OT-997_Android_Gadget_CDC_driver.rar
ZTE_MTK6573_Drivers_CDC+VCOM+ADB_V1.1136.0.zip  
See more:
 Unlock alcatel ONE TOUCH 4030a DONE  *Thank the SR .:hack3r2k:. 
help me to unlock this phone using MTKReader_v1.0.0.451*      
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------


## gsm_bouali

**    
من هنا تجدون ربط التحميل   MTKReader v1.0.0.452 pack 6  * * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * *

----------

